# nissan x-trail 2004 2.5 petrol cambelt or chain???



## kj74 (Dec 4, 2011)

hi there i have searched high and low for an answer to this but cannot get a straight answer does the 2004 2.5 petrol nissan x-trail have a cambelt or cam chain?? can anyone help put this to bed for me


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 2004 Xtrail uses a QR25DE engine which has a timing chain.


----------

